# SnowKing carbs..Aftermarket???



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK... so ill start out with the normal... I HATE THESE CARBS!!!.... OK thats out of the way... Working on a Sears blower with 8hp snowking on it... Carb has been rebuilt a few times, but now is not taking a rebuild, and still running poorly. A year or so ago, someone told me that there was a cheaper aftermarket carb made for these engines, [cant be any worse then the OE ones!!] but now I cant find them. Are they still made??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carbs*

Without the model, can't nail it down but I suspect you're looking for an Oregon carb. I've seen them listed before on ebay etc. Which one depends on the type carb etc you have. I suspect whichever one you get will probably fit a 7HP - 10HP engine. Only reason I say that is I'm fairly sure the rebuild kit for a 7 HP is the same one sold for a 10 HP.

When you say it won't take a rebuild, what's going on? Assuming this is a float type carb with adjustable jets, I have yet to run into one that wasn't rebuildable. Just curious.

Get the model number off the top of the flywheel cover, maybe someone can help nail it down for you. Good luck.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

oregon is one manufacturer of replacement carbs. they call them service carbs and you need to use the choke shaft and plate out of the old carb. possibly some other small pieces depending on carb. i have used a few so far they have worked fine. i bought one from a local guy and one from:

pats small engine parts.

psep.biz


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is an Oregon carburetor for 8-9 HP Tecumseh. I bought an Oregon 3 weeks ago for my Toro 521 5 HP Tecumseh. The fit and finish of the Oregon was very nice IMHO. I put the new carburetor on and my Toro fired right up after sitting for 8 years in my garage. For less than $35.00. My only complaint is has fixed jets.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecumseh-Snowblower-Generator-Chipper-Shredder-Carburetor-640349-Carb-8HP-10HP-/390346924753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae27d62d1


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

may not be a carb issue at all. Compression checked yet?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Talon1189 said:


> Here is an Oregon carburetor for 8-9 HP Tecumseh. I bought an Oregon 3 weeks ago for my Toro 521 5 HP Tecumseh. The fit and finish of the Oregon was very nice IMHO. I put the new carburetor on and my Toro fired right up after sitting for 8 years in my garage. For less than $35.00. My only complaint is has fixed jets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MAn that sure looks like the one!! Ill be looking at the unit probably this weekend agean [its my sisters ] and confirm its it. Thanks


----------

